# Anyone here do logos for bands?



## Cynic (Nov 26, 2011)

Not looking for a lot, just one well-done logo for our band to use on Facebook and stuff. I'd do it myself, but I'm really bad with this sort of thing. I can't really give payment, but I can give credit and a thank you note or something  Just respond if you're interested.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 26, 2011)

Genre?


----------



## Cynic (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm just going to say metal, but to get a better idea and come up with your own description:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5847609/All New Clean Section And Rev Snare.mp3

I recommend listening to that demo teaser. ^


----------



## Sofos (Nov 27, 2011)

Cynic said:


> I'm just going to say metal, but to get a better idea and come up with your own description:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5847609/All New Clean Section And Rev Snare.mp3
> 
> I recommend listening to that demo teaser. ^



Me and my friend both love to doodle ideas. What exactly do you have in mind?


----------



## Cynic (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe something sleek and spacey like this logo?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 27, 2011)

I know this is a little off topic, but I listened to that demo and I really liked it! 

What is your band's name? I could try and draw something up.


----------



## Cynic (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, man! 

Rosengard


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 1, 2011)

Whats your bands name?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 2, 2011)

Like he said in the post above you, "Rosengard"


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2011)

Won't be near a computer for the rest of the weekend but if nobody jumps on this over the next couple days, I could try to draw something up when I get to the office Monday. 

PM me if you're interested


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 2, 2011)

i saw this before...dont know if its a band tho


----------



## Cynic (Dec 2, 2011)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i saw this before...dont know if its a band tho



i've searched and i don't think that there is another band with that name.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Dec 12, 2011)

Cynic said:


> Maybe something sleek and spacey like this logo?



That is not a logo, although it seems to have a logo(type). Just saying. You were probably referring to just the logo part of the picture but people get easily confused, at least I do


----------

